# water spout?



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I am slowly building a water tower and I'm to the point of needing the water spout. Has anyone built one that is easy to build? Im looking for something small and has a backwoods feel to it. Pics would be great!
What is an average diameter for a water spout?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Matt, 
If you search this Forum under "water spout" I think you'll find quite a few entries back in 2008. 
Cheers,


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is just a styrene pipe. I cut it at a 45 degree angle and glued the end on to make an angle. Figured that's something they'd have done with what was available.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Delivery pipes were usually tapered and when they were lowered didn't make a tight seal, rather the big end fit over the end of the stationary pipe. 
I made one from a wedge of thin brass sheet, first I ran a pounce wheel over it for rivets along one edge. 
Each end was formed around a steel bolt the proper diameter and then using a longer bolt the seam line was finger smoothed and soldered. Then using the thinner rod inside I worked out any kinks. Using a seperating disc, I cut out 80 degree wedges and bent the end down and soldered up those seams... When lowered, the pipe should slant downwards, so less than a 90 degree cut at the end. 
Mine is a taper from 1/2" to 3/8ths and about 4 inches long. Your length should be based on your clearance trackside to the centerline of the track. So it's determined by the offset from the track, the diameter of your tank and where the stationary pipe ends to the centerline. 

Would have included a pic, but my spout isn't on top of the clutter... 
John


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a plan for a spout. It has counter weights housed in the vertical uprights.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo18thfa/water-tower-4.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...ower-4.jpg

Here's a couple of pics of a spout, actually for a sand tower. The spout looks cool. We built one of these for a 7.5" gauge layout over in Pahrump. Turned out great.
































Bob


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Check hartford large scale products 

http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/product.sc?productId=47&categoryId=33


----------

